# nickel plated P226



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I picked this up a while ago and it is in fantastic shape. It was made in 1998. I believe she came from the factory just as you see her.

ALL of the controls on the other side are nickel as well.

Any thoughts?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I had a .40 that looked just like that a few years back. Nice gun! I currently own a W. German made 226 made in 1987. Just got it back from Sig for the fulls service package. Very nice!


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

I did call Sig Sauer for any information and they told me since it was made before 2006, it was made in Germany and they don't have any information about it.

I would assume at this point that the guns were made in Germany and exported to Sigarms Exeter, NH. until 2006?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes, in 2006 some guns were made here in the USA. Several German manufacturers started doing that in order to get a leg up on being able to postition themselves for bigger and more contracts.


----------

